# ### افضل كتب للشبكات-كتب جاهزة للتحميل للمبتدئين والمحترفين- كنز كتب ###



## memo_kemo (4 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله في هذا المنتدي وفي اعضاء ومشرفينه 
وربنا يوفق اصحابه في الرسالة الجميلة اللي بيقدموها للوطن العربي كله
انا حبيت ابتدي مشاركاتي في المنتدي ده بمشاركة قوية جدا
وهي كتب كثييرة عن الشبكات لكل اللي عاوز يتعلم اي كان مبتدأ او محترف 
انا لم اصدق عيني عندما رأيت كم الكتب الهائل وكتب رااااائعة
كتب الشبكات
والكتب انجليزي وللعلم انا انجليزي بتاعي ضعيف جدا ولكني وجد سهولة جدا في الكتب
يعني بجد لو واحد مش بيعرف انجليزي خالص لن يجد مشكلة لانها بسيطة جدا في الشرح ومليئة بالصور التوضيحية وبجد هاتحببك في الانجليزي.
وربنا يوفق الجميع بعد اتمام قراءة هذه الكتب ان شاء الله 
وللعلم الموضوع منقول من منتديات اخري ويجزي الله مكتشف هذه الكتب كل خير لانها افادة كبيرة للعرب جميعا
واخيرا اقدم طلب للمشرف علي هذا المنتدي بتثبيت هذا الموضوع لتعم الافادة علي الجميع ان شاء الله وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## كمال الدين (4 مايو 2006)

[frame="2 70"]شكرا يا بطل[/frame]


----------



## memo_kemo (5 مايو 2006)

ألعفو واتمني التوفيق لك في تحميل هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## memo_kemo (5 مايو 2006)

ألعفو واتمني التوفيق لك في تحميل هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## memo_kemo (6 مايو 2006)

كل الكتب اصبحت لينكاتها شغالة 100 % الان 
كتب الشبكات


----------



## memo_kemo (8 مايو 2006)

مئة مشاهدة ورد واحد الحمد لله اشكرك يارب


----------



## ahmed salim (9 مايو 2006)

alf shokr ya basha
gazakoum allah khayraa


----------



## d4e177 (11 مايو 2006)

شكرااااا 
واللي ليه استفسار في اي حاجه انا موجود


----------



## d4e177 (11 مايو 2006)

شكرااااا 
واللي ليه استفسار في اي حاجه انا موجود


----------



## d4e177 (14 مايو 2006)

ايه مافيش استفسارات ؟


----------



## d4e177 (15 مايو 2006)

ههههههههههههههه لا مافيش


----------



## memo_kemo (19 مايو 2006)

هههههههههههه ماشي يا دي فور اي اعتبره موضوعك ياعم ولا يهمك


----------



## Abu Alaa (20 مايو 2006)

جزاك اللة عنا كل خيربماقدمت لنا من اجمل الكتب.

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## ALRASHED71 (20 مايو 2006)

تشكر أخي الكريم


----------



## mohamed_saleh (21 مايو 2006)

الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## memo_kemo (25 مايو 2006)

mohamed_saleh قال:


> الف شكر يا باشا


 
العفو وربنا يكرمك


----------



## mohamed_saleh (25 مايو 2006)

الله ينور فعلا جميل


----------



## مهندس واعد (26 مايو 2006)

مشكور أخوي على الكتاب


----------



## مهندسة_emd (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا أخي الكريم ويعطيك العافية...


مع خالص التحية والتقدير
أختـــ (مهندسة_emd)ــــك


----------



## engekramy2010 (27 مايو 2006)

*شكر*

مشكزرا يا اخي


----------



## ابراهيم زاخو (21 يونيو 2006)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## alikm (21 يونيو 2006)

الاخ العزيز نشكرك على طرح هذا الموضوع ونتمنى ان يكون هنالك تواصل تام بيننا ولفائدة الجميع في المنتدى ...
أود ان اعرف المعلومات الكاملة عن طرق تخطيط وتحليل الشبكات الكهربائية بصورة واسعة وسأكون من الشاكرين لك ,اتمنى مساعدتي في ذلك .... 

شكرا لك ..


----------



## علي1 (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
:15:


----------



## علي1 (21 يونيو 2006)

والله ممنون 
وجزاك الله خيرا وزادك الله وزادنا كل علم ينتفع به
وبالرك الله فيك 
وغفر الله لك كل ذنب


----------



## علي1 (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## علي1 (21 يونيو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## سهلاني (24 يونيو 2006)

الف*الف شكر


----------



## محمد الرخ (25 يونيو 2006)

الرجاء الحكى باحدثالاساليب العلميه فى لف وصيانة المحركات


----------



## ib61 (25 يونيو 2006)

*الناصريه/العراق*

شكرا ياباشا وان كانت شويه ثخينه ياd4


----------



## محمد جابر (26 يونيو 2006)

ان اللينكات لا تعمل على الفري ارجو التوضيح على التنزيل


----------



## HardWare (26 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووووووور اخي الكريم 

والله يعطيك الف عافيه  .


----------



## محمد جابر (26 يونيو 2006)

ان اللينكات لا تعمل على الفري ارجو التوضيح على التنزيل


----------



## محمد جابر (26 يونيو 2006)

ان اللينكات لا تعمل على الفري ارجو التوضيح على التنزيل


----------



## alaghbari2 (26 يونيو 2006)

الف الف شكر


----------



## essam metwally (16 يوليو 2006)

فيه استفسارات بس لما انزل الكتب


----------



## dr_wolow (27 يوليو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## Housam (27 يوليو 2006)

ألف شكراً لك


----------



## خاالد (28 يوليو 2006)

شكرررررررررا لك يعطيك الف عافيه على مجهودك


----------



## الأســـير (29 يوليو 2006)

مايعمل رابط التشغيل
اشلون نقدر نحمله

الموضوع مرة جميل وحرام يفوت مننا

ارجو المساعدة اخي الكريم


----------



## سامح مصطفي (4 أغسطس 2006)

thank you alot yoy ara ahero


----------



## moonbow (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم....
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك بكم


----------



## عمار الغزاوي (17 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="13 50"] 
[glow="3399cc"]مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يابطل الابطال [/glow]
[/frame]


----------



## zika_254 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

thanks for you


----------



## مهندس ذي قار (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*: مهندس ذي قار*

:31: : 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أخي العزيز بارك الله بجهودكم الكبيرة والمبذولة في هذا المجال لخدمة المهندسين في الأمة العربية والأمة الإسلامية ... وأن الله سبحانك وتعالى سيعطيك أفضل الحسنات وأن عملكم هذا هو بحد ذاته صدقات جارية ... مع فائق شكري وتقديري 


 المهندس 
 عبد العزيز شاهين الطائي


----------



## مهندس ذي قار (17 أكتوبر 2006)

:31: : 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أخي العزيز بارك الله بجهودكم الكبيرة والمبذولة في هذا المجال لخدمة المهندسين في الأمة العربية والأمة الإسلامية ... وأن الله سبحانك وتعالى سيعطيك أفضل الحسنات وأن عملكم هذا هو بحد ذاته صدقات جارية ... مع فائق شكري وتقديري 


المهندس 
عبد العزيز شاهين الطائي​


----------



## saifalseedi (19 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا أخي العزيز


----------



## maged_mody (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## majd hanna (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*badboymajood************

thanks a lot man


----------



## topstars (3 ديسمبر 2006)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankss


----------



## almoqasube (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا الى الأخ المحترم


----------



## ابو صطيف (19 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ان تزودني ببعض الكتب الكهربائيه المهمة


----------



## Obadi_eng (19 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you very match


----------



## وائل السودانى (14 يناير 2007)

عاوز برنامج لترجمة المقالات الإنجليزية


----------



## Obadi_eng (14 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو الورد2007 (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على جهودكم الطيب وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## arshed abdelrahman (24 فبراير 2007)

معليش لكن الكتب ما راضية تنزل معاي ما عارف امكن المشكله فى النت


----------



## ابو صطيف (4 أبريل 2007)

Why The Transistors Used In Amplification


----------



## ابو صطيف (4 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ان تزودني ببعض الكتب الكهربائيه المهمة


----------



## ابو صطيف (4 أبريل 2007)

transistor amplifier


----------



## ابو صطيف (4 أبريل 2007)

The Proparities Of Transistor That Make It Use As Amplification


----------



## مدحت جرادات (15 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذه الكتب القيمه


----------



## مدحت جرادات (15 أبريل 2007)

جزالك الله خيرا على هذه الكتب القيمه


----------



## yassersiko (16 أبريل 2007)

Thank alot ya basha


----------



## ezzat e (21 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا , فعلا ممتاز جدااااااااااااااااااا . تحياتى .


----------



## احمدين2 (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكور ورحم الله والديط ياطيب


----------



## م.صفوت (11 يوليو 2007)

:75: بارك لنا الله فيك يا أخي مقدما


----------



## yousufnasser (11 يوليو 2007)

شكككرررااا


----------



## rhab_80 (28 يوليو 2007)

memo_kemo قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بارك الله في هذا المنتدي وفي اعضاء ومشرفينه
> وربنا يوفق اصحابه في الرسالة الجميلة اللي بيقدموها للوطن العربي كله
> انا حبيت ابتدي مشاركاتي في المنتدي ده بمشاركة قوية جدا
> ...


merci boukou


----------



## mahmoud2005 (8 أغسطس 2007)

الف*الف شكر


----------



## ماجد الدبيان (10 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## mka (10 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## rhab_80 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

merci mon ami


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووور ياغالي
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## علاء الدين2 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ ميمو كيمو السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله ان كلمة شكر قليلة في حقك وانك تستاهل اكثر من الشكر واني ممتن لك اخي العزيز 
ولك مني كل الاعتزاز لانك قدمت هذا الموضوع الذي بذلت كل الجهد في سبيل الحصول على مثل هذه الكتب ولكن دون جدوى ................ ربنا يوفقك ويسدد خطاك


----------



## اياد ناصر (17 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و الله يقدرك على تقديم المزيد


----------



## mfosman76 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

وين اللنكات يا جماعة؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سعيد20007 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks :31:


----------



## سعيد20007 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks man very very very much


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (18 سبتمبر 2007)

جهودك مشكورة أخي
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مجتبى فيوز (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخوي, بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد منصف (23 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور ياوردة


----------



## alaasab3 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي على الكتب الرائعه والله يوفقك لخدمه شباب المنتدى


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (23 نوفمبر 2007)

عذرا إشارك بغرض الإفادة العامة و حتى أتمكن من دخول مركز رفع الملفات


----------



## ali kareem (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا 
الله يوفقك


----------



## السيد شوشة (2 يناير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (2 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالجليل أبوحجر (6 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هدا اللينك


----------



## aaa1 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يابطل


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (2 ديسمبر 2008)

merci ya kbeeeeeeeer


----------



## 0yaz9 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

thankuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## م:عبدالحميد (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم 
تحياتي ...............


----------



## ahmed galal aazam (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engmachine (19 مارس 2009)

انا بالفين وتسعة لكن باشكركم علي الكتب


----------



## عمر_عماد (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:59:


----------



## same-za (22 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على هذه المداخلة


----------



## nour el din (22 مارس 2009)

thanx alooooooooooooooooot


----------



## رشيديو (27 مارس 2009)

*جزاك اللة**,تشكر أخي الكريم*


----------



## martha2009 (27 أبريل 2009)

مرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمود غلاب النوبي (28 أبريل 2009)

مش عارف احمل اي كتاب يا جماعه ممكن الطريقه


----------



## ابو دلع أحمد (29 أبريل 2009)

*جزاكم الله خير جميعًا*​


----------



## esambadawe (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لوسمحت انا مش عارف انزل ولا كتاب ممكن تتكرم وتقولى كيف انزل الكتب الى انا محتاجها
وشكرا على المجهود العظيم ده


----------



## رشيديو (9 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا,**جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## اسماعيل العلي (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك ولكني لم اتمكن من مشاهدة هذه الكتب او تحميلها فهل لك ان ترشدني
جزاك الله خيراً

اسماعيل العلي


----------



## عبدالله زيزو (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا شكرا لكم


----------



## ilyas (15 يونيو 2009)

merci beaucoup. je vais le voir


----------



## شريف السواح2 (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله خير


----------



## Amjad79 (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الطيب وننتظر المزيد


----------



## وليد المصلاوي (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط ما يشتغل ويطلعي نوت فاوند


----------



## eng_saeed26 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## زيوني الصغير (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لمجهودكم في رفد المنتدى


----------



## aly-pop (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## Eng.Hayan janakat (7 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## اراس القيسي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي اللينك مالتك مو شغال راجع الموضوع


----------



## سفير الوطن (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي جدا


----------



## عومار فريد (9 أكتوبر 2009)

فين الكتب لم اجد شيئ يا اخي


----------



## mohamed hussin (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ونرجو تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## وليد المصلاوي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يشتغل


----------



## hussein_hamza (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## adayf (5 نوفمبر 2009)

merçiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## أحمد ناجي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الروابط معطله أخى الكريم نرجوا مراجعتها


----------



## engineer_mohammed7 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

أين هذه الكتب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شكرا


----------



## hussein_hamza (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اثابكم الله


----------



## hussein_hamza (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## hussein_hamza (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر


----------



## hussein_hamza (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## hussein_hamza (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hussein_hamza (22 نوفمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hussein_hamza (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اين الكتب جزاكم الله الخير كله


----------



## Red-Storm (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## عمارالساعدي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## أشرف حامد سيد (25 نوفمبر 2009)

:20:


----------



## h0101765135 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## احمد كرار (14 يناير 2010)

اين الكتب


----------



## osama7 (14 يناير 2010)

عيز برنامج الاوتوكاد 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد_ العزاوي (14 يناير 2010)

يا اخي شكرا ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## kadry86 (14 فبراير 2010)

تمام ياباشا وتسلم ايدك


----------



## Meroo0 (15 فبراير 2010)

يا جماعه ساعدونى لو سمحت انا مش لاقى اللينكات خالص ومحتاجه اى حاجه عن الشبكات ضرورى وجزتكم الله خيرا


----------



## bhit2012 (22 فبراير 2010)

thank you


----------



## wasim.hamdan (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## م سامي الدوري (20 مارس 2010)

الرابط ملغي​


----------



## ريم احمد طارق (20 مارس 2010)

الف شكرا مكتبة قيمة


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (23 مارس 2010)

الرابط ملغي 
الرجاء ممن استطاع ايجاد النك والتنزيل وضع الرابط لتعم الفائدة


----------



## pdd (17 مايو 2010)

الموقع لايفتح



شكرا


----------



## عماد شطا 2010 (18 مايو 2010)

لا يوجد كتب و الرابط يفتح موقع الياهو أين هى الكتب


----------



## احمد صبحي التركي (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وردة


----------



## *tamer* (29 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم . الى السيد المتبرع بالاجابه عن الاستفسارات . لدي موضوع حول استخدام الطاقه النظيفه لتوليد الكهرباء و المطلوب معرفه معلومات عنها اذا وجد لديك.............. و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد السيد الفقي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## محمد السيد الفقي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## HAITHAM HAMDAN (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Wael Roustom (5 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks a lot for your information


----------



## ammd69 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

لا أجد أى رابط للكتب، أرجو الإفادة وشكراً


----------



## mmaad2000 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مش عارف اجيب الكتب الخاصه بالشبكات ارجو الافاده


----------



## رُدهات (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## حيدر العزاوي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## varadero09 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

it did'nt work with me


----------

